# My New Traincase



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 5, 2009)

I was actually a little disappointed when I was in LA at the PRO store..I really wanted to get a MAC Traincase but they were either too small or just did not work for what I wanted. I went in Sephora and they had these:





I loved the design, they seem durable enough for all the traveling I have to do and I liked that the dividers are easily movable. A hefty strap was an added bonus since I always hand carry my case on planes and lets face it, those sucks gets heavy fast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So just wondering what everyones favorite train case is????


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 5, 2009)

i actually bought that exact traincase 3 years ago. it's really sturdy & nicely organized, but it's also superrr heavy once it's full (even with the strap). it was only for personal use & i outgrew it pretty quickly. i am now using the MAC Zuca bag for my professional kit, & so far i'm loving it! i think it really depends what you'll be using it for.


----------



## driz69 (Oct 5, 2009)

I love the sephora train case I was thinking about getting the teal one the color is soooo pretty. I currently use my benefit case or my bigger samsonite case.


----------



## Tasha-Kala (Nov 23, 2009)

I bought a new MAC one but my next would be like this Sephora's as well


----------



## Khalia25 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have the same Sephora traincase. I like it, but as another poster said, it gets VERY heavy when full. When I travel with it, I often scale everything down so I only carry what is essential. Otherwise, I love it.


----------



## nikkic (Nov 24, 2009)

That's the one I have and I love it.  It must be 5 years old now.  (It's for personal use though)


----------

